

Why Analysts Never Give Open Source a Break - zalew
http://www.danablankenhorn.com/2011/10/why-analysts-never-give-open-source-a-break.html

======
bediger
_open source is a direct threat to market research_ \- the kind of "market
research" that lets you play a few rounds of Bikini Golf with 20-something
sales staff in the Bahamas, you mean.

